# Truly phenomenal - Bella Forrest



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

I've not seen this discussed on KB before - maybe it has been and I missed it.

I can't help but be impressed by how Bella Forrest 'owns' the kindle ebook author chart. She's been the number one author (give or take a few days) like forever. And she has so many books in the top 100 it isn't even funny.

Apart from the incredible amount of money she must be making, the thing I find most mind blowing is how she manages to sell so many of her *first* book (which is probably two years old) EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! She must sell thousands every day.

Hats off to her. Just wow!


----------



## KeraEmory (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm sure this is partially sour grapes, but I was just thinking a few days ago that there's no one way it's just one person writing all those books. Which, fair enough. Twilight and 50 Shades made a lot of people a lot of money.

_Moderator comment: A poster has removed several posts discussing whether or not Bella Forrest uses ghost writers for some of her books. No evidence was provided, but some of the subsequent posts, including this one, address that possibility. Since there is no evidence and the poster removed all posts, let's keep the focus on the market and what methods Bella may be using. See my post later in the thread.--Betsy_


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

She might be making a ton of money but she is also spending a hellavu lot to stay there.

_Edited to remove reference to post removed by poster. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Wansit answered a chunk of my question: what is her advertising strategy? I'm not her readership so I don't see the ads. Is she also very active on Facebook, Twitter, etc? Tours?

Clearly, like Patterson, she knows how to craft a ripping good story and build a word that readers want to get lost in.

_Edited to remove reference to now removed post. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

She's definitely killing it. Every time I check the bestseller's lists her books are all over them. That's pretty cool - something to aspire to.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Tilly said:


> I'm kinda wondering what the point is of this thread?


I can't speak for others in the thread, but seeing as I started it - the point of the thread was to remark on her phenomenal achievement. Whether she writes the books herself or uses ghost writers doesn't really interest/bother me - I'm more interested in her marketing strategy.


----------



## abgwriter (Sep 12, 2015)

It actually makes sense. I always feel dejected whenever I see her books on the list because they are all over the place in several categories and they always take the top spots. Then I check the publishing date and there's never more than one month between releases. It kind of makes me wonder if she is just a super-writer of I'm just a useless bum.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

How do you know her books are ghost-written? Has she admitted it? I can write three books a month without even really taxing myself, so if you're just spit-balling and theorizing she's not writing her own books, that's disrespectful. If she's admitted it that's another story. I don't follow her work so I don't know.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

It's not that unusual for a full time author to publish a book a month. There are plenty of posts on Kboards about how people do it. Look at Amanda, she publishes, what? Three books a month?


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> How do you know her books are ghost-written? Has she admitted it?


I was going to ask that same question, thinking of your output.


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Frankly, the frequency of her releases isn't the remarkable thing here. As has already been stated, there are several members on this board who release books much more frequently.

Ghostwritten? I don't much care either way.

What I find truly impressive is what she has achieved is the marketing of her books. And for such a sustained period of time!

Anyone who reads anything other than admiration for what she has achieved, in my posts, must have their own agenda.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

What's wrong with ghost-written books?  Some authors write for the love of writing, and do it all themselves.  Some authors write as a professional business and may employ others to assist them, and believe me to co-ordinate other people and check on their work they do for you is a helluva headache (which is why I have never managed to employ anyone else in my business) - so all kudos to those that manage to work that way.


----------



## Maggie Brooke (Jan 30, 2016)

Ghostwriting is a topic about which people are usually passionate. It doesn't surprise me that it would bring up powerful feelings on both sides regarding the fact that Forrest might or might not use them. 

I've ghostwritten before. Even taking that into account, as a reader, I would be somewhat perturbed if I found out the novels of a writer I loved were largely ghostwritten. I recognize that this is inconsistent on my part. 

What it boiled down to for me, and why I only ghostwrote something once and turned down all future fiction projects with this firm I worked for, was that I just find writing fiction to be such a heart-and-soul thing for me that I didn't want to do that for someone else, even if they paid me a fair-market rate. 

I don't, however, think it's unethical. I just tend to think it's a raw deal for ghostwriters in the sense that, if they can craft successful stories, then should reap the rewards themselves. But I know some ghostwriters enjoy the steady paycheck and the anonymity.  

Like others have said, though, this doesn't discount the accomplishment and hard work Forrest has done in terms of her marketing. Presumably she also oversees the stories and writing and in that sense is a creative director (if she indeed has ghostwriters).


----------



## ......~...... (Jul 4, 2015)

Melody Simmons said:


> What's wrong with ghost-written books?


As a reader I would never read a book if I knew it was ghostwritten. I also have trouble with books that are co-authored. I guess I'm only interested in one person's vision.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

Bella is an inspiring example, there's lots of valid points we could discuss from how to boost productivity, targeted marketing, is she after teens or adults who read YA? to scaling up FB ads to reach the same level of sales.

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Tilly said:


> Bella is an inspiring example, there's lots of valid points we could discuss from how to boost productivity, targeted marketing, is she after teens or adults who read YA? to scaling up FB ads to reach the same level of sales.


And this is precisely why I started this thread. I would love to hear from anyone who has any thoughts, insights into her phenomenal success - in terms of marketing.

If we could move past the whole ghostwriter issue, that would be great.

I did some very simplistic research and could not see where she has used FREE as a strategy. I might well be wrong, but her books do not appear to have been free over the last year or so. My guess is that she might be investing a lot (and I mean A LOT) on FB ads, but would that alone sustain the incredibly high number of book #1 sold?


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any facts on what she's doing for marketing? I couldn't care less if she's ghost writing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

There's been speculation about whether Bella Forrest uses ghost writers or not. There's no linkable citation that she does so. Perhaps she does, perhaps she doesn't. Perhaps she does for some books but not for others. None of us know for sure. Let's move on from that. This is also not a thread about whether ghostwriting is viable or not. Let's move on from that.

Some members have removed their own posts. I've removed others that responded to posts that were removed, removed some where members were being uncivil to each other, and edited others to remove references to removed posts or incivility. Let's give this thread a fresh start.

Let's keep to the what the OP, JustWriting, has said the goal of the thread was:



JustWriting said:


> I can't speak for others in the thread, but seeing as I started it - the point of the thread was to remark on her phenomenal achievement. Whether she writes the books herself or uses ghost writers doesn't really interest/bother me - I'm more interested in her marketing strategy.


Again, let's keep it civil. I think it's a worthwhile topic. I'm going to open the thread and continue reviewing it.

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## CR Merrell (Mar 12, 2016)

David Beers said:


> Does anyone have any facts on what she's doing for marketing? I couldn't care less if she's ghost writing.


Yes, because my Facebook is regularly targeted by her ads there. They pop up on my newsfeed.

On Facebook she advertises as "Twilight Fix". I believe that's what at least one of her pages is called. At the very least, the campaign is titled that. I have discussed this with friends because it surprised me. I thought a new Meyer product had come out... not sure that's good or bad but it has clearly been effective...

Her author name is also Bella Forrest. Since author names are top hits for search, I'd imagine typing in "Bella vampire" brings her up VERY quickly.

Additionally, titles are tip hits in search and her titles are also very clever. "A Shade of Vampire"(50 SHADES), "A Fork of Paths"(Twilight takes place in Forks WA), "A Break of Day" (Breaking Dawn), etc...

Quite frankly if she wasn't in marketing to begin with I'd be surprised.

Yes, she's in tons of the paranormal categories... I know because I have been doing a lot of market research for my upcoming series. A lot of the top 20 in several categories are Bella's.

Also hi this is my first post after eons of lurking.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi CR - what a great first post out of lurkdom. Thanks - I wouldn't have picked up the title cleverness.


----------



## CR Merrell (Mar 12, 2016)

Jenny Schwartz said:


> Hi CR - what a great first post out of lurkdom. Thanks - I wouldn't have picked up the title cleverness.


HI Jenny. Thanks very much. I hope to contribute to the community so that's good to hear


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Her covers are absolutely fantastic.  She has consistent releases and a solid fan base.  AND as others have said, she has a clever marketing strategy.


----------



## Ashley M (Feb 12, 2016)

Brilliant insights CR! 

I never looked at it that way. I've always admired and respected Miss Forrest, but these revelations bring those feelings to a whole new level


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> Her covers are absolutely fantastic. She has consistent releases and a solid fan base. AND as others have said, she has a clever marketing strategy.


Yup. I will unabashedly admit that vampire romance stories have been a guilty pleasure of mine ever since I read Twilight. Bella Forrest writes the genre very well, and she deserves all the success she's achieved.


----------



## AngelaQuarles (Jun 22, 2014)

I think she's also known for having a good mailing list--as in her strategy for what she emails about and how she engages with them is strong--since it was mentioned as an example to emulate in a marketing seminar I took recently...


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Since Betsy will be monitoring the thread, I know she will see this. (sorry for the intrusion)

Thank you for bringing Super-Quilt Betsy back. LOL I love that avatar.


----------



## CR Merrell (Mar 12, 2016)

@Ashley M, very cool.

JeanetteRaleigh, I agree about the covers. They are pretty and very well branded. They look nice in thumbnail and you can definitely tell whose books they are at a glance. The designer does a very nice job on those covers. 

AngelaQuarles, that's very interesting. Thank you for sharing that. I may have to sign up afterall. I'm a little burnt out on vamps right now, but I'm sure I'll get back to them at some point!

Upthread there was a question about target market. Tilly, I don't know but I can tell you I probably liked Twilight and other YA stuff on Facebook at some point in time. I'm in my thirties. 

I have been reading vampire fiction since my teens... I love most of the early Anne Rice books. Twilight, for all its negative press, was a very nice page turner for me at a time when I really needed an escape. It was a source of pure entertainment for myself and my bff. It was kind of crazy how we two grown women were so into these YA books... but the characters were fun, the romance was intense, and the wish fulfillment of wanting to live on was strong. We even got into the fanfic for a time... since it all ended... and it seems there is yet a ravenous readership for vampire YA or NA. I think "Twilight Fix" is very apt, and Bella Forrest seems to know what she is doing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

CR Merrell said:


> Upthread there was a question about target market. Tilly, I don't know but I can tell you I probably liked Twilight and other YA stuff on Facebook at some point in time. I'm in my thirties.
> 
> I have been reading vampire fiction since my teens... I love most of the early Anne Rice books. Twilight, for all its negative press, was a very nice page turner for me at a time when I really needed an escape.


We are very similar in tastes. I devoured Anne Rice (although following her on FB cured me of that, but that's a whole 'nother discussion). I loved Twilight and read the whole series in under a week. Then I sat back and tried to dissect what was so appealing about it. Bella, I believe, has been very smart and tapped into the adult reader who enjoyed Twilight, as opposed to a true "YA" market, ie: teenaged girls. That's what I mean about her targeting, it seems to be a conscious marketing to adult readers of YA.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

JustWriting said:


> I've not seen this discussed on KB before - maybe it has been and I missed it.


I posted about Bella's books before, but a long time ago! Here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,160471.0.html
She's a member here and replied in that thread.

I think the same thing now that I did back then. There are still a lot of vampire novel readers, and Bella writes books that those readers love


----------



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

She has obviously done many things exceptionally well, but the aspect that I find most impressive is just how long she has managed to sustain this for.

Outstanding.


----------



## SophieStern (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't read her books, but I see her on the charts all the time and think it's awesome. Definitely an inspiration and gives me something to work toward . I'm very impressed with the fact that she has so many bestsellers.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

On the issue of Bella Forrest and ghostwriting, I can almost guarantee she writes all of her own books. She has a very strong voice, and all of her books sound the same. In fact, I'd go so far as to say she has the second strongest voice I've ever read after Stephen King. Other authors like Patterson who use ghostwriters (or "cowriters" as he likes to call them) have books that are all over the place. They could be written by anyone, and they definitely read like it.

Bella Forrest is a really strange case. If I had to guess, I'd bet she's sold more books than Stephenie Meyer or EL James, yet I don't know anyone irl that has ever heard of her. All of her books appear to be in KU, so maybe her Amazon ranking isn't actually indicative of sales, and maybe that's why she doesn't have any popculture penetration. I don't know.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

When I first read this thread I tried to find Bella Forrest on wiki so I could read a summary of her books in one place, but she doesn’t seem to be on wiki. I found it rather odd that she's doing so well, yet none of her fans have made a wiki page for her.

"If I had to guess, I'd bet she's sold more books than Stephenie Meyer or EL James"

I know indies have sold in millions but is there any way they could have sold as well as the biggest sellers like the above without the clout of trad pub and their marketing dollars behind them?

On the issue of ghostwriting, I think if you have a great concept but youre too busy to write a lot of books at one time or if youre a slow writer, it makes sense to hire a ghost.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd love to know how much she spends on Facebook ads. I wouldn't be surprised if she spent six figures a month on them. With series as long as hers, she can afford to spend a lot for every new readers. I'm jealous.

I never would have heard of her if not for writing forums-- don't read PNR-- but good for her for hitting the market just right.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Briteka said:


> Bella Forrest is a really strange case. If I had to guess, I'd bet she's sold more books than Stephenie Meyer or EL James, yet I don't know anyone irl that has ever heard of her. All of her books appear to be in KU, so maybe her Amazon ranking isn't actually indicative of sales, and maybe that's why she doesn't have any popculture penetration. I don't know.


So interesting, I've seen a few post about B.F. show up on various author groups. Everyone is impressed with her work ethic and success. She's been writing that series for YEARS... which is something I think we forget. This isn't an overnight success, she worked really hard and stuck with her series.

So maybe this points out that series are not dead. Also, how good marketing can help keep a book going. Maybe e-books really are forever.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Crystal_ said:


> I'd love to know how much she spends on Facebook ads. I wouldn't be surprised if she spent six figures a month on them. With series as long as hers, she can afford to spend a lot for every new readers. I'm jealous.
> 
> I never would have heard of her if not for writing forums-- don't read PNR-- but good for her for hitting the market just right.


I really wouldn't be surprised if she's spending $100000+ a month on ads. The top spot on Amazon is so hard for me to estimate, but looking through the rankings of the books in her catalogue, I'm thinking she's pulling in $60,000+ daily. If I was making that much, I'd definitely spend at least $100,000 a month on ads. That would be a lower reinvestment rate than what I do now.

She's really killing it. Heck, she doesn't even post blurbs for her books on Amazon anymore, lol.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I just popped in to see who Bella Forest is.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

"I really wouldn't be surprised if she's spending $100000+ a month on ads. The top spot on Amazon is so hard for me to estimate, but looking through the rankings of the books in her catalogue, I'm thinking she's pulling in $60,000+ daily. If I was making that much, I'd definitely spend at least $100,000 a month on ads. That would be a lower reinvestment rate than what I do now."

Interesting. do you think she spends time on FB ads herself or she hires someone to do them for her? there was a thread here where someone was offering to do FB ads for people. Then people started arguing over whether it was worth paying someone to do the ads for them.

I think if you can find someone who really knows how to do them, its worth hiring someone. The problem is how to find someone reliable.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Vidya said:


> "I really wouldn't be surprised if she's spending $100000+ a month on ads. The top spot on Amazon is so hard for me to estimate, but looking through the rankings of the books in her catalogue, I'm thinking she's pulling in $60,000+ daily. If I was making that much, I'd definitely spend at least $100,000 a month on ads. That would be a lower reinvestment rate than what I do now."
> 
> Interesting. do you think she spends time on FB ads herself or she hires someone to do them for her? there was a thread here where someone was offering to do FB ads for people. Then people started arguing over whether it was worth paying someone to do the ads for them.
> 
> I think if you can find someone who really knows how to do them, its worth hiring someone. The problem is how to find someone reliable.


If you're going to spend that much, you are better off hiring someone. She could hire someone full time and come out ahead if the person knows their s***.

I am paying someone to do my FB ads. It's worth it to me (about $500/month), because I don't have the desire to do them and I have enough to do. I'd feel more comfortable if I knew them inside out, but you can't do everything. It makes more sense to hire someone who specializes if it will make you more money and save you time. As you grow your business, you have to start delegating more or starting working ridiculous hours (or both).


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

"I am paying someone to do my FB ads."

Would you mind telling me who youre using and whether the ads are resulting in a good profit? I'd like to hire someone to do them when I have at least 2 books in the series ready. I'm looking out for someone. Would you mind sharing your numbers, such as how many books you think sell due to the FB ads? You could PM me if you dont want to post in public. But its fine if you don’t want to say.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JeanneM said:


> Since Betsy will be monitoring the thread, I know she will see this. (sorry for the intrusion)
> 
> Thank you for bringing Super-Quilt Betsy back. LOL I love that avatar.


Thanks, Jeanne!


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Vidya said:


> "I am paying someone to do my FB ads."
> 
> Would you mind telling me who youre using and whether the ads are resulting in a good profit? I'd like to hire someone to do them when I have at least 2 books in the series ready. I'm looking out for someone. Would you mind sharing your numbers, such as how many books you think sell due to the FB ads? You could PM me if you dont want to post in public. But its fine if you don't want to say.


It's hard to estimate ROI on ads, at least for me. For instance, I spend a couple thousand a month on ads, and technically, I lose money on them, but in the end, I really don't. For instance, let's say I have a $.99 first in series book. I might spend $20 a day for 8 sales. This is a horrible return on investment. But, those sales give that book a much better ranking, which also increases sales, so I actually end up with 24 sales a day. I know from my years of publishing that my usual trend goes strong launch+first month --> a couple sales a week afterwards. If that $20 wasn't spent on that book, I would likely see it get no sales a day. And then we have sell-through on other books in the series.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

I have the same experience as Briteka. Add in that I had a BookBub two weeks ago, and I have a very fuzzy idea of where my sales are coming from.

I use Fat Kat Digital. I believe she only does romance ads. My ROI is positive (including what I pay her), as far as I can tell, but it's not knocking it out of the park. I'm spending a hair under $200/day at the moment. I think it's the sellthrough to books two in each series that are making the POI positive, but with books in KU it is nearly impossible to tell.

I do seem to be on track to get an All Star bonus in the UK. About 1/3 of my budget is for UK ads. That is cool even if just for the bragging rights.


----------



## RomanceAuthor (Aug 18, 2014)

Briteka said:


> Bella Forrest is a really strange case. If I had to guess, I'd bet she's sold more books than Stephenie Meyer or EL James, yet I don't know anyone irl that has ever heard of her. All of her books appear to be in KU, so maybe her Amazon ranking isn't actually indicative of sales, and maybe that's why she doesn't have any popculture penetration. I don't know.


I was curious, so I looked the sales numbers up. On the Amazon page for A Shade of Vampire she says "Over 3 million books sold". 
While that is an EXCELLENT achievement, it's nowhere near Stephenie Meyer (over 100 Million books sold) or EL James (also over 100 Million copies - this is taken from wiki btw, but they have sources so I think it's legit). 
So maybe that explains why she's not in popculture.

Anyway, she's an inspiration for me. I wish her all the best.


----------



## CR Merrell (Mar 12, 2016)

Tilly said:


> We are very similar in tastes. I devoured Anne Rice (although following her on FB cured me of that, but that's a whole 'nother discussion). I loved Twilight and read the whole series in under a week. Then I sat back and tried to dissect what was so appealing about it. Bella, I believe, has been very smart and tapped into the adult reader who enjoyed Twilight, as opposed to a true "YA" market, ie: teenaged girls. That's what I mean about her targeting, it seems to be a conscious marketing to adult readers of YA.


I think it's a smart strategy. If you read interviews with Meyer she mentions writing her books because she would want to read them. And I knew of far more new adults reading Twilight than teens reading it (in my circle). I think by targeting the NA ages, you're probably going to get the YA too. Teens want to be "grown ups".

And I'm 100% with you on Anne Rice. I absolutely had to unfollow her and I haven't bought her new books since ugh. Sucks!

I do not believe Bella Forrest has a ghostwriter. I think she works hard and hires out the stuff she doesn't have time to or want to do (covers for example).

I read somewhere she's making like 2 million a month but that was awhile back... and I don't know how reliable that source was.


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

I would say, first of all, Bella Forrest is laser focused. She is all in and exclusive at Amazon. Additionally, as part of what I would say is a two-pronged effort in marketing (Amazon exclusivity and KU as the first thing), she is focused on her readers with her mailing list.

This video explains her strategy best, although I think he overemphasizes what she is doing at Goodreads in terms of importance to her overall strategy. This is Facebook marketing to a tee along with the KU/Amazon exclusivity element and regular releases. This is an 18-book series now (as it shows up on Amazon) and she has spun others off from that. She is phenomenal for sure, but the Audience Hacker video will give you some insights to start with. http://www.audiencehacker.com/hacking-fiction-the-bella-forrest-casestudy/

I've been watching Ms. Forrest's rise for a while now. She has never done permaFREE as a strategy. First book is $0.99 or Free via KU.

All I can say is nicely done! Enjoyed reading your original post; reminds me that 1) laser-focused strategies work, especially utilizing FB for advertising and plug-in comments connections to the website (creating a community of readers) and 2) discount into series with good books is a great way to go.

Cheers!

edited for clarity/spelling of importance


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2016)

I wonder if this is a pen name for Amanda Hocking? The covers remind me of her first books.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

"On the Amazon page for A Shade of Vampire she says "Over 3 million books sold"."

Is that 3 million copies sold of only the first book or of all 18? I'm assuming it's all 18.

If she's making like 2 million a month as has been suggested above, how many copies do you think she's selling a month now?


----------



## RomanceAuthor (Aug 18, 2014)

Vidya said:


> "On the Amazon page for A Shade of Vampire she says "Over 3 million books sold"."
> 
> Is that 3 million copies sold of only the first book or of all 18? I'm assuming it's all 18.
> 
> If she's making like 2 million a month as has been suggested above, how many copies do you think she's selling a month now?


Hard ro say given that a lot of that money comes from pages read


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Vidya said:


> "On the Amazon page for A Shade of Vampire she says "Over 3 million books sold"."
> 
> Is that 3 million copies sold of only the first book or of all 18? I'm assuming it's all 18.
> 
> If she's making like 2 million a month as has been suggested above, how many copies do you think she's selling a month now?


If she were to sustain the rankings she has at this exact moment for an entire month, I'd estimate her selling half a million books a month. Of course, she doesn't always sustain these sales. While she's always floating near the top, this is probably a high-sales mark for her, at least from what I've noticed. I'm thinking she launched one heck of an ad campaign with her new release.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, Crystal. So you're spending $200/day but you can't be sure the FB ads are what's selling your books?

Katherine, I watched the video but it didn’t explain how exactly she manages her FB ads. Guess that's too much to ask for; no one seems to know.

Briteka, I have often read that all books sell less well after a year or two, but her success suggests the same series can keep selling for quite a while.


----------



## Sariah Wilson (Mar 7, 2011)

Good for her. I noticed her a few weeks ago and had never heard of her books, but was super impressed by her rankings and the number of books she has in her series. Has she talked about her strategy anywhere? I'd love to read more about it.


----------



## Scratchy_Bitey (Nov 28, 2013)

She currently has the first SEVEN books of her series sitting in the Amazon US top 100. 
I'd say it's a combination of a hard hitting and fast release schedule, giving her readers more of what they want, paired with big budget Facebook and other advertising. If you were selling that many books on a daily basis, you could afford to pump some serious money into a campaign to push it higher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

